
Ask HN: What to do when an offer is pulled? - ruairidhwm
Hi HN<p>I&#x27;m reeling as I had recently interviewed for a role as a senior developer at a startup. All went well except for the fact that I mentioned I&#x27;d like to work remotely for four months. This was declined and the offer was pulled.<p>I responded asking for a negotiation and we eventually came to an agreement. I was happy with this and was going to hand in my notice next week. Today I received an email saying they were pulling the offer as their investors didn&#x27;t like the compromise we&#x27;d reached. There was no option to negotiate.<p>How would you respond to this? I&#x27;m now stuck in a job I dislike and just want a developer role that is flexible on location.<p>Thanks
======
ingenuous2
Don't get down on yourself, you did nothing wrong. Sometimes things don't work
out.

Just look for another position. There's another one out there, you found two,
you'll find another.

~~~
ruairidhwm
Hey

Thanks for the kind message, that's a good point! Guess I'll just get back on
the applications!

------
davelnewton
How would I respond? I'd tell them I was disappointed and move on with my
life. You can't control the actions of others, only your response to them.

------
NonEUCitizen
Interview with more companies

